# Hello!



## FrozeN (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all!

I am new to here and looks like this is a very cool place! :wink: 

I basically work as a theatre composer and I almost work entirely with MIDI, well, when that job doesn't have a band or instrumental group for me, haha. I was classical trained, oh well, maybe I should actually introduce myself with a symphony I wrote last year (shamelessly!) :mrgreen:

:arrow: Enlightenment of 48 Minutes

Well, that's only with AO I am afraid as it's the only library I got when I wrote this, hehe.  

Looking forward to chatting with ya all soon!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to VI. Quite the Opus you have there. A variety of changes and
colors! You make the AO orc sound pretty good.
Good job on that.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Alex W (Nov 12, 2004)

Jeese I'll have to get around to downloading that file some other time, for now though, welcome. I'm new too.


----------



## tob (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome man! Listening to your music.. sounds really good! 

/Tobias


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey , Master Frozen ! Welcome man , i hope you have a good time


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello FrozeN - welcome to V.I. Control! 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey there Frankie!
Welcome to V.I. 8)


----------



## FrozeN (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, thanks a lot and nice meeting y'all! :wink: 

Thanks TheoKrueger for inviting me here too! (so you know who to blame in case I mess up anything here LOL) 8)


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

good gracious golly! 43 MEGS! That's a hoss of a track!  Then, I found another from you that's 30 megs! Somwhere... someone... is really sucking down some bandwidth! 

welcome to the forum!

/j


----------

